# MK4 R32 air ride, where can I get it



## gump1119 (Sep 26, 2003)

Alright so I've searched for like half an hour, found these old ass posts with links to websites that supposedly sell air ride kits for the 04 .:R but none of them actually have them on their sites.
I'm looking for something with the height adjustability that air ride offers but am primarily focused on handling and ride comfort. I don't necessarily need a kit that will slam my car to ground. I'm also not planning on Auto-X'ing either. I'd just like to be able to handle my own on the occasional track day and during regular spirited driving. I'd be rolling on stock wheels. I'd also prefer not to spend a fortune, what kinda prices am I looking at for a good system?
My GTI is on PSS9s right now, and I like the performance, ride comfort is marginal, but the fact that it's low all the time is a pain in the ass where I live. My front bumper is getting mauled by pavement.
I'm a complete air ride newb so I apologize in advance. The only car specific thing would be the struts and then I could piece together the rest of the setup myself right? If there is a complete system available with car specific struts, even better, but not a requirement.
Thanks for the help guys, see you on the road, and hopefully I can pop my Waterfest cherry this year with a decked out .:R32










_Modified by gump1119 at 12:01 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

we sell complete kits for the MKIV R32.
please see our tax season specials here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4300514 (prices are a little bit different for the r32 due to the awd).
cheers,
andrew


----------



## gump1119 (Sep 26, 2003)

Exactly what I was looking for, you rock.
So, being the air ride newb that I am, if I were to purchase a front, back, and management kit, I'd be good to go? I'm trying to research too many fun parts for my car at one time, all while trying to do my homework :/
Also, is there such thing as a laptop management system? Some kind of USB controller with a laptop interface? I might be pushing it... figured I'd ask, I'm a computer nerd










_Modified by gump1119 at 12:14 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

pm'd ya dude


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*








pm sent.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh snap BDA vs. Open Road who can get the customer first!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

We have an 04 r32 in shop now that is getting auto-x specs right now. Were pretty up to date on what he needs but this is not a war. Were all here for the common good another vw on air.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

does this mean I lost?








remember kids price wars just devalue the product.. Don't turn air ride into vmax coils


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have an 04 r32 in shop now that is getting auto-x specs right now. Were pretty up to date on what he needs but this is not a war. Were all here for the common good another vw on air. 

haha im joking man!


----------



## gump1119 (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help everyone!
Anyone out in CO rolling on bags? I'd like to get a ride before I make a final decision. Plus I need to sell my GTI to afford mods on my .:R :-X


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_
haha im joking man!









I know


----------



## gump1119 (Sep 26, 2003)

Alright, did some researched, talked to some people, but I'm still confused.
What's the big difference between bag-struts and bags over coils? Some people claim that bag-struts are "doing it right," but "right" depends on your goals. Remember, I am performance/handling oriented, I only need a few inches of height travel, slamming is not a requirement. Also, are there different locations on the strut to mount bags? I want quick, easy height adjustability with track-able performance.
*EDIT
I also do not want to have to raise the car to 2 feet off the ground to have tight suspension.


_Modified by gump1119 at 12:31 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

pm'd again.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gump1119)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gump1119* »_Alright, did some researched, talked to some people, but I'm still confused.
What's the big difference between bag-struts and bags over coils? Some people claim that bag-struts are "doing it right," but "right" depends on your goals. *Remember, I am performance/handling oriented*, I only need a few inches of height travel, slamming is not a requirement. Also, are there different locations on the strut to mount bags? I want quick, easy height adjustability with track-able performance.
*EDIT
I also do not want to have to raise the car to 2 feet off the ground to have tight suspension.



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*We have an 04 r32 in shop now that is getting auto-x specs right now.*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
to answer your bag coils setup vs. strut-bag setup questions. Main difference is in the shock you use. Spring rates on coils are comparable to amounts of pressure on a bag, the more pressure the tighter it'll be. but also, there is shock dampening involved, if you plan on being @ the track, or auto-x'ing adjustable dampneing shocks are a must. Also higher pressure does mean more height.
Now strut bags are like bagyards, or easystreet, where the bag is sealed to the strut and it cant move. 
Bag over coils its jsut that, you replace the spring on your coilovers with a bag(uvair aerosport), the better the coils, the better the handling, just as if they have springs on them. 
With strut/bag setup they have more lift, unless they have adjustable dampening you will have to be somewhat high to get a tight feel, also depend on the kind of bag they use, certain bags have a thicker rubber therefore making them stiffer and they help prevent body roll when taking turns. Uvair bags are dual layer w/ a thick rubber, and single below, (at least the ones you would be using)
you cant rely solely on 1 thing to have a good performance suspension, there is a combination of things. Now your lucky that you dont have to remove your sway bar up front, and then you cna just get 1 for the rear to complete your car. 
This is gen/ info, so i rather post it for everyone to see than pm'ing you. IF there is anymore questions just post up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if you want air but only want a little adjustability and dont need to be slammed then what is the point of air? but that being said I recommend Bagyards or do Bisltein PSS9, or KW V3's with aerosport bags.


----------



## gump1119 (Sep 26, 2003)

Santi, thanks for the info, that was really helpful.
Stan Marsh, to answer your question, I want air so I can quickly and easily adjust ride height but I don't want to sacrifice performance. I don't plan on tracking the car often but I do like tight suspension for regular "spirited' driving. By "a little adjustability" I mean several inches rather than the nearly a foot of travel that bag-struts seem to have.
What's the word on HPS struts? It looks like they have a competition variety that is track oriented and very adjustable. Anyone use those? I've been in touch with moacur a bit but just trying to get a good feel before I drop any cash.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gump1119)*

Air doesnt have a foot of travel.. The most its about 6" on strut bags, and for bag/coil its about 3-4". 
I think the bag/coil setup is gonna be the best bet for what your looking for. 
HPS are nice, good quality components, I dont think anyone in north america carries them. Their rear bag sucks, their cusomter service isnt very good either... Eurojet was their supplier for US, but idk what ever happened to that. Also [email protected] has them on his sit, but no prices, so i dont know if he does or doesnt carry them. 
Also they are expensive, more than bagyards. 
the only 1 that has the competition series its Kracked-gti.


----------



## gump1119 (Sep 26, 2003)

Awesome, thanks man. I think I'm leaning more toward a bag/coil option. I don't have coils on my car right now so I would have to buy a set. Would I have to construct the bag/coil strut myself or are there companies that sell them pre-fab'd? Any other useful info I should know about bag/coils?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gump1119)*

there is nothing to fab/build... you get the coils, and put them on the car, done! All u'll need ot do is notch the collars to get fitting for the bag to clear and sit flat. If you need any parts for the air let me know, my site is till on the works, but i can get you everything you need right now, also FK coils go the lowest, if you go with their silverlines w/ adjustable dampening i think you'll be stocked, only thing left to do would be to get a rear sway and u'll have a pretty nice setup. 
The building will come when you need to assemble the valves, and doing the frame and such for all the stuff out back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Air doesnt have a foot of travel.. The most its about 6" on strut bags, and for bag/coil its about 3-4". 
I think the bag/coil setup is gonna be the best bet for what your looking for. 
HPS are nice, good quality components, I dont think anyone in north america carries them. Their rear bag sucks, their cusomter service isnt very good either... Eurojet was their supplier for US, but idk what ever happened to that. Also [email protected] has them on his sit, but no prices, so i dont know if he does or doesnt carry them. 
Also they are expensive, more than bagyards. 
the only 1 that has the competition series its Kracked-gti. 

Mark Loves his competition strut (I wish I had time to call him. Mark if you read this I didnt forget about you)
I do and can get HPS the demand hasnt been there lately. I do have Preminums in stock for MK4. So no waiting!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Mark Loves his competition strut (I wish I had time to call him. Mark if you read this I didnt forget about you)
I do and can get HPS the demand hasnt been there lately. I do have Preminums in stock for MK4. So no waiting!

Kevin have you ever had any problems with the HPS kits? I have had several people ask about them and from what I heard they were having issues with bags ripping. I have never really used them or had experience with them so thats why I ask.


----------

